# My pups first couple of hunts



## ndducknut (Nov 24, 2008)

Thought i'd brag just a bit...... I have an 8 mo. old Vizsla and he's turing out to be quite the partner in the field. Went on a trip out west this past weekend and he did pretty well. Gotta love the pointers.


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

Great looking dog you got there.


----------



## spotteddog (May 3, 2008)

That last picture looks more like a Setter to me :wink:


----------



## ndducknut (Nov 24, 2008)

Yep, those two have been showing my guy the ropes this year.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Great trips so far. Looks like the dog is doing very well. Hope to see more pics in the future.


----------



## Vizsla21 (Jun 18, 2009)

That sure is a nice looking Vizsla that you have there. I always like to see great pics of vizslas out there hunting it up! I also a vizsla pup, she will be 11 months in Dec. Now they are getting most of the corn out in SW MN the hunting is getting better and she is doing great! Attached a few pics:

Preseason training at the Heartland Game Preserve









Early season birds









Last weekend's hunt









Keep on Hunting and look forward to seeing more late season pics!


----------



## ndducknut (Nov 24, 2008)

He grew up a little. Getting better every time we go out.


----------



## ndducknut (Nov 24, 2008)

Couple more.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

I buddy has a vizsla, I get to hunt with him and her a couple times a year. That dog is 8 or 9 years old and just hunts like a champ. He got her from 5 years ago from someone who had another female dog that this one would fight with. The first year or it was a little rocky, she had not been hunted much. Over the past 5 years that dog has gotten to be a machine. She really shines now. For a free dog, she hunts today like she was bought and trained by a high priced breeder.

Best part is she stopped fighting with females and has really warmed up to his family. She is like glue though when she wants attention away from the field she rubs on you like a cat.

Your dog is very nice looking! Thanks for sharing the photos. Makes me concider a Vizsla for my next pup. Great photos :beer:

This is Ruby


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

First time i've seen a skid plate on a dogs back.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

D_Hage said:


> First time i've seen a skid plate on a dogs back.


He did it for visability, he tried it underneath and still was hard to see her.

I think he ditched the vest all together and went with a bell, he didnt have it on her this year.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

GSPMIKE said:


> D_Hage said:
> 
> 
> > First time i've seen a skid plate on a dogs back.
> ...


Figured that, i was just sayin...


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

I know, it was odd to me at first too,

It actually fit really weird the correct way.

I like my Cabelas brand vest/chest protector.


----------

